# Buckeye Lake Sold!!!! Please Read



## javelinowner (Oct 31, 2006)

Please follow the following web site 
buckeyelakebeacon.net
We have to stop this from happening!!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

javelinowner said:


> Please follow the following web site
> buckeyelakebeacon.net
> We have to stop this from happening!!!!


Here is the link.....

http://www.buckeyelakebeacon.net/


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks to me that it is a done deal. Sad. No more buckeye lake for us poor folk.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Is it that time of year already? :clown:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Its not even April 1st yet,lol.

I heard lake erie is next on the chopping block.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

javelinowner said:


> We have to stop this from happening!!!!


 990 million reasons why it was and is a done deal.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

is this real ???

not gonna pay $20 + 2.95 per person to fish in the lake


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow is right. I feel for the residents. 100ft of lakefront property and they get $1000/year assessment then it goes to $2000/year. $650 year for dock priviliges. Then they now will have every Tom, Dick and Harry (as the resident called them) on their sidewalk but now will be drunk and "nuddy".

I feel we should have sold the governor's mansion along with all the Ohio's House ands Senate members cars.
Then the Aussie's could use the cars to drive everyone to and from their party capital of the midwest where they could drink to ther hearts content and be nuddy.
Columbus has sunk to a new low.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lundy said:


> 990 million reasons why it was and is a done deal.


So True! I hate the fact that 1/2 of the funds are going to the States general fund. Did the States general fund put up 1/2 the funds when this was purchased?  Or are the hunters and fishermen who pay their license fees getting a bad return on their investment?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

angler69 said:


> is this real ???
> 
> not gonna pay $20 + 2.95 per person to fish in the lake


Not only that, but they plan on building a "clothing optional" island. . That's the last straw....I'm joining N.O.P.E. :Banane31:

Where's MISFIT??? I'm having too much fun with this.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope they lose their rear ends on this deal.


This line really surprised me.



> Lakewood Junior High School auditorium. Lucas promises complimentary Bud Light on tap and some more fun surprises. "Come on out," he said. "We'll make it a party."


Beer on tap at a public junior high school?????


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I think this is all a joke, from what i've heard from a couple other people, the beacon really like to put on a good April Fools joke. Lets just hope thats whats going on here.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys must not of read the whole thing


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL that was beautiful!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

CrewCabMax said:


> I think this is all a joke, from what i've heard from a couple other people, the beacon really like to put on a good April Fools joke. Lets just hope thats whats going on here.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Check your calendaras it is only March 26th. Would be great if you were right. 

WHAT A RAW DEAL FOR THE CURRENT LAKEFRONT OWNERS AS WELL AS THE GENERAL PUBLIC. Would be great if we could get every fisherman in Ohio to donate $5 to $25 and open a class action lawsuit contesting the sale on the basis of having supported the operation of the park through past charged fee on licenses or something like that.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Where's MISFIT??? I'm having too much fun with this.


LOL.hell,i only got offline for a few minutes and this thing spread like fire.
looks like the beacon folks must have got a week ahead of themselves


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

"We'll also throw in a VIP t-shirt," East said. 

Sign me up!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like they are just trying to get the locals up in arms. How many people are going to want to go to Buckeye Lake on Spring break? The water's not even clean enough to swim in.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Need to start saving to buy the next state park that goes up for sale :T


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

2008: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=89551

2006: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=43966


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Hook, line and sinker. Are you trying to tell me that not everything on the web is true!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOLOLOL. They are cheating with the dates.


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

It's a good thing you guys aren't all fish. There would be a bunch of digital pictures of you on here as well as an argument about whether you were keepers or not.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Net said:


> 2008: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=89551
> 
> 2006: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=43966



Spoil sport.....I was waiting for someone to organize a protest. This was getting hotter that the stranded ice fisherman thread.........


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm all for it- party on!!!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> I'm all for it- party on!!!


Yea, I've never fished there but it was going to become my new favorite lake!!


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

The meeting is on APRIL 1st at the ELEMENTERY SCHOOL with BUD LIGHT on tap... come on guys...


----------



## EZGoin (Mar 27, 2009)

You surely don't believe everything you read on the internet, Do you?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you guys notice that the meeting is on April 1st? You know what that means don't you?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I recieved a call on this the other dayabout this issue. It took me a few minutes , but after eading the entire article I knew it was a hoax. Heres a quote that convenced me as soon as I read it. "MIG may sell beer, wine and spirituous liquor by the glass anywhere on Buckeye Lake or its adjacent properties. The special conditions include extended service hours which are 6 a.m. to 4 a.m. daily, with Sunday's restart time pushed back to 9 a.m." . State laws pertaining to the sell of any alcoholic beverage can not be altered by private organizations. You have to give the author credit on his research though. He definatly put a good amount of time into the artical. lol


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

Never hearing of previous pranks + only reading the first paragraph after a frantic call from a friend + forgetting there is a lounge on this site = Me looking like a complete moron posting this in the reports section.....

Consider me caught then released....


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

BuckeyeBeacon said:


> "Dredged material will be used to create some new islands that will have specific themes. "One will be clothing optional"



So no nuddie island


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

"It will be the duck's guts compared to Put- In-Bay." 

"We want to be the party capital of the Midwest." 

"It's really more than just a giant party," Hamilton insisted. He acknowledged that owning the lake provides some unique opportunities. "We get to make our own rules," he explained. "It's like Australian rules football." 

Some of you read that stuff and thought this was real? Yikes we need the weather to break.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One of the best of Buckeye Lake April Fools jokes! Wish the whole article was posted...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Found it....

http://www.buckeyelakebeacon.net/news/2009-03-28/Front_Page/001.html

One of my favorite parts:

"We want to appeal to everyone," Lucas emphasized. Parts of the lake haven't been dredged for years and MIG plans to make lemonade from lemons. "Dredged material will be used to create some new islands that will have specific themes. "One will be clothing optional," he said. "In the nuddy is growing in popularity." That plan might revive the NOPE group - Neighbors Opposed to People Exposed. Another new island will probably be LGBT friendly. "We want everyone to feel comfortable at Buckeye Lake," Lucas added.

A resort hotel is in the future for the Liebs Island property and tent camping areas will appear this summer at the North Shore, Fairfield Beach and Brooks Park areas. Visitors who party too hard, can sleep it off at special "nod-off" areas around the lake. Crane Lake will probably be turned into the world's largest and fastest personal watercraft dodgem attraction. "Players will be able to build up some speed and send each other flying," Lucas explained.

"We want to be good neighbors," Hamilton stressed. He expects that more than 150 new jobs will be created - everything from accountants to water safety monitors. Plus residents will be living at the "Party Capital of the MidWest" year round.

Hamilton and Lucas are sharing their plans and visions in more detail at a series of meet-up sessions with residents. The first one is set for 7 p.m. on Wednesday, April 1 in the Lakewood Junior High School auditorium. Lucas promises complimentary Bud Light on tap and some more fun surprises. "Come on out," he said. "We'll make it a party."


----------



## Mikki (Aug 26, 2015)

That's pretty funny. If you have ever seen the show Big Bang Theory, you'd know it's not real at the beginning of the third paragraph. The names for the PhD's cited are playing of the names of the characters on the show.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

You can't believe everything you read on the internet

Abe Lincoln


----------

